
Don’t Know What To Do With Your Life? Seek Bargains. - da5e
http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/02/24/dont-know-what-to-do-with-your-life-seek-bargains/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
barrkel
Keeping your options open is also known as indecision. In many, if not most,
cases, committing to something - and necessarily foregoing other things -
creates the highest probability of having impact.

I note with interest that Cal, having chosen academia over a career in the
"real world", seems to have become an expert in gaming academia _in itself_ ,
its tests and admission hurdles, etc. There's nothing necessarily wrong with
that; many people need a college degree for their own ends, and may be helped
by what Cal provides. But navigation of the academe is not a large niche, not
large enough to avoid making choices for. So the value of following the Cal's
rule here is far from self-evident.

~~~
sliverstorm
Sure, but the scenario here is when you are not ready to make a commitment,
but must, lest you lose all your options.

~~~
barrkel
I know some very smart people who, when faced with a choice, didn't choose,
and now find themselves somewhat rudderless, in their early 30s, still not
knowing what to do and surprised at how late in the day it's gotten.

Making a choice doesn't usually preclude you from changing direction if you
find, after investing your time and effort, that it's not working out. But
delaying all choice is very rarely the right option. There's no good reason to
think that time spent choosing will increase your feeling of certainty in what
you choose.

When you come to a fork in the road, take it.

------
parsnips
Articles based on a false dilemma are now front page worthy?

